# Kracanup rhizomes



## BottloBill (27/6/16)

Anybody jumped at the chance of buying the Kracanup variety on offer from W.A?


----------



## pie man (27/6/16)

I did, its in the hop bed, nothing has sprouted yet.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (14/7/16)

Thought about it, but no room at the moment. If I expand next year, then I'll put some in. Sounds good.

Cascade & Chinook parents. 5%AA. Supposed to be amazing as late additions.


----------



## Frothy1 (14/7/16)

I've got a rhizome ready to plant so thats good to hear about the late additions.


----------



## Wunduzzen Acres (13/8/16)

I have. Red Earth, Weuten berger, Flinders, Kracanup, Saaz, Kent Goldings were all purchased from Kracanup hop farm and have all sprouted! PS I have a hot house so that's probably why they have sprouted early.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (13/8/16)

Wunduzzen Acres said:


> I have. Red Earth, Weuten berger, Flinders, Kracanup, Saaz, Kent Goldings were all purchased from Kracanup hop farm and have all sprouted! PS I have a hot house so that's probably why they have sprouted early.


How many plants are you growing Wunduzzen?


----------



## Wunduzzen Acres (13/8/16)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> How many plants are you growing Wunduzzen?


Just one of each so far...


----------

